# User Support > Forum Software Support >  You Tube Video embeds not there in Safari browser on Mac

## Barbara Shultz

I use a Mac and use Safari web browser.  Yesterday evening, the You Tube videos stopped showing up in the Song A Week Social Group posts.  I didn't do anything to change my settings, and I just finally rebooted my computer to see if that fixed it; it didn't.  However, they show up when I use Firefox.

Any ideas what's going on to cause this?

----------


## Rick Albertson

Barbara, embedded videos work for me with latest version of Safari on Mac.

Rick

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Yeah, they've worked for me since I got this Mac in December, until day before yesterday!

----------


## J.Albert

"I use a Mac and use Safari web browser. Yesterday evening, the You Tube videos stopped showing up in the Song A Week Social Group posts. I didn't do anything to change my settings, and I just finally rebooted my computer to see if that fixed it; it didn't. However, they show up when I use Firefox."

This suggestion may work - or it may not.

- Quit Safari
- Using the Finder, open your Applications folder. The Safari app should be visible there.
- Click ONE time on the Safari icon to select it, then type "Command-i" to bring up the "get info" box.
- In the box, check to see if there is a choice to "open in 32 bit mode". If that choice is available, check it and close the get info window.
- Re-launch Safari and try to access the imbedded videos again.

This worked for me when the latest version of Safari combined with Snow Leopard "lost" the ability to see and play imbedded mp3 files on both Danny Clark's (mandodan.com) and Dennis Vance's (themandolinstore.com) sites.

After "forcing" Safari to open in 32-bit mode (instead of 64-bit mode), the mp3's became visible and playable.

- John

----------


## Barbara Shultz

John, thanks for the suggestion, but, alas, it didn't work.  I just hate it when things just stop working for no apparent reason!  Luckily, they still show up in Firefox...  but I'd gotten kind of used to using Safari!

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

I personally stay as far away from safari as possible. Firefox is much better, faster and more custumizable in my opinion. 

And I'll throw the conspiracy theory out there that since Apple hates Flash and Adobe so much that they are intentionally crippling flash playback and support in Safari. 

I'll take off my tin foil hat now.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Whatever the cause, it's healed itself now....

----------


## wsugai

Same thing happened to me with Safari, so I started using Realplayer when I need to download YouTube videos.

I switched a while ago to the latest version of OSX (5.18?) and Quicktime Pro stopped allowing me to save any online videos or sound clips, period.  It's a known bug for some users, but Apple is still in denial about this, so I switched back to the earlier version of OSX and have refused to upgrade to the latest OSX version since.

----------


## journeybear

A few days ago I started having the same problem Barbara mentioned, with the same hardware/software combo on my laptop. I am going to try John's suggestion in a little while - just a bit too frustrated at the moment and the day is beginning to slip away - and then when it fails, as I cynically expect it to, I am going to switch to Firefox per several people's recommendations. 

Of course, I am open to other suggestions!

Meanwhile, after the fourth failure in a row of this nature, I tried embedding the same vid clip via my PC with IE, and got the same result. FWIW, all four of these attempts have been at the RIP Richie Hayward thread, if that has anything to do with anything. I am going to try embedding one here just as a test.



It's hanging up, waiting for the Done signal for two minutes. Could there really be something wrong with _all four videos?_  :Disbelief: 



Trying another one that I successfully embedded a while ago:



Nope. I'm stumped.

----------


## journeybear

Just rebooted, going to try again. Meanwhile. at the bottom of my browser window I am being told: (2 items remaining) Waiting for http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/showthread.php?60552 and then the Done indicator, half full or half empty. I assume those two items, soon to be three, are the vid clips failing to be embedded.

OK, here we go, one more time: 



Yep - Now I'm being told 3 items remaining. And this is happening on my PC with IE. HELP!!!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

User input error. You're doing it incorrectly. All you need to do is enter the YouTube video ID into the dialoge box that presents itself when you click on the YouTube logo. Example, entered _only_ QXpnssHYJsU and, whatya know. Less is more. Things really work.

Yes, I am aware there are alternative ways people are using to get these to show, and repeatedly, I've also stated I cannot guarantee these will always show correctly unless people follow the instructions.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Original instructions posted Dec. 2008.

----------


## journeybear

Well, I'll be a ding dong daddy from Dumas! Thanks for that. Boy, do I feel embarassed ...  :Redface: 

For the record, though, for a long time, many moons now, I have been copying the whole string of embed code that youtube provides and pasting that into the popup with no problem.

But yes, just as with cars, 9 out of 10 problems with computers are caused by the failure of one simple part - the nut behind the wheel.  :Laughing:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

That might be a plausible explanation. Only one problem with it. I've viewed several videos you've embedded of late and you've done so incorrectly in more ways than one, ie., multiple incorrect insertion methods. When inserted correctly, it works. When inserted incorrectly, it doesn't... for the record.

----------


## journeybear

Duly noted. That's why I tested these here before going back to the real world, ie, communication. I don't know much about code, but I do understand math, in this case the commutative property, and if the proper string of code is required and it must appear just so, however it is done should work. I fiddled around with the code on these two videos in an effort to understand some of this, just what was required, and I think I've got it now. I almost cleared them out, as I don't think they're very instructive, apart what I've learned (which perhaps most everyone else knew already). 

Thank you for taking the time on this. Feel free to delete these if you like.

----------

